# New Kittens



## salsachick (Aug 4, 2009)

(Not sure if this is the right place to post this - let me know if I need to move it - I'm new to the forum)

I just adopted a couple of kittens a little over a week ago. While I had one grown cat (found abandoned when she was about 8 months old) until she was 14, I have never had kittens before. I was originally going to adopt to adult cats, but went to the shelter and fell in love with this little orange fuzz ball. He was a stray and while many people showed interest in him, no one had adopted him. When playing with him he looked up at me with those big baby blues and I knew I he was meant for me. I paired him with a playful black girl kitten with the prettiest face and a spunky personality.

It has been a fun adventure so far, and I'm really looking forward to seeing them grow up!

So far I have not settled on names, and I was wondering if I could get suggestions. The names they had at the shelter (Simon and Lizzy) are OK. He could fit Simon, but she's not a Lizzy to me.










Their personalities:
The girl (black w/ black tiger stripes) is very mischievous. She's always trying to get into places she shouldn't. The definite leader of the two. But wants to snuggle when she's tired. 
The boy (orange tiger) is a sweety who purrs whenever I pet or pick him up. He can be a little cautious, but isn't _too_ timid and tries to follow his "sister" everywhere (he's a little smaller and can't get everywhere she does).

I really want them to have a "pair" name, or names that sound like they go together. I am already considering: Samson and Delilah (but don't think he's a Samson yet); Apollo and Artemis (or Athena) because he's orange; Simon and River (from the movie Serenity, not sure if she's a River either)

Any ideas? I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

AAAAWWW LITTLE FUZZY-BOOGERS! they are SO CUTE! congrats on your additions and welcome!

im not good with naming kittens so i really cant offer you any advice there. my wife named our female calico "Allie Cat", and while its sort of generic, Allie is a pretty name, and she is a pretty kitty so it fits.
i named our male cat Mr. Higgins. the only reason i was able to come up with a name for him, is because i had a dream a couple of years ago that i had a silver cat named Mr Higgins...wierd dream actually.

My Moms cats names are Napolian, and Benito. I really like the idea of naming pets after infamous people, i think its funny.....we were tying to find a name like that for Allie, but couldnt settle on one. We were jugging a couple of names from women of the "wild west" outlaw type, but we didnt feel any fit the way she looked. Then i was looking at names of female robbers, and even some worse types of criminals, but didnt think those fit her personality.

really, i just offered you no sort of help...sorry!


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Once had an all black cat called 'Snowy'. Snowflake sound any good? Kittens are fun, but I'm a touch too old for them thees days.

JusJim


----------

